# Scat Machine in McCall or Riggins ID?



## Livenswell (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone have any updated/current info or pro tips on locating a scat machine or suitable RV Dump Station in either Riggins or McCall Idaho? 

I recd. some intel about a free no-charge Scat machine that is/was used and approved by USFS River Rangers and that is/was located behind the Sinclair Gas Station in McCall; however, when I contacted said Sinclair Station they told me there was not a scat machine located there; but I suspect that the attendant I spoke with had no idea what I was referring to?

Another shot in the dark told me there was a Scat Machine and/or RV Dump Station located behind the Chevron in Riggins, this I cannot confirm as the Chevron seems unable to answer the telephone.

OK - one other thing - any tips on being prepared for dealing with these scat machines would also be greatly appreciated. I have never dealt with such a setup - I don't know what to expect and have always used a standard RV dump station or emptied groovers right into my septic tank at home; please let me know about any specifics that I should be aware of i.e. should I bring my own length of garden hose along with my drain hose and fittings etc. normally used for emptying the groover (Eco Safe type)? 

From what I have seen on the net, this Scat machine appears way too easy in that you apparently secure the box in the machine hook up a flush hose and a drain hose, close the door and magically this thing empties and cleans your tank??!! I'm skeptical of this having never seen or used one; they are not as common down here in the SW as they are in the PNW I'd guess. 

Thanks!


----------



## Spanky (May 6, 2012)

There is one in Riggings, used it on Saturday. When you hit "T" into the main highway off of the river road (I am assuming you are coming from Carrey Creek) there is a small sign that will get you there. Go right, It is in a small room behind a Chevron (I think, there is the same sign) on the left hand side right in town. All you need is two short straps (3-4 foot). Instructions are on the machine and are clear, run it twice. I would recommend bringing gloves and some bleach / sterilizer to wash up with.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

There is a SCAT machine behind some gas station in Riggins, not sure if it's the Sinclair. It is right off the main drag. Might try calling them and asking if they have a groover cleaner.

I was skeptical too. Basically, you strap your 20 mil can to a platform in the machine, using the handles of the can. 2'ers work fine. Then push a button. Doors on the machine close, the can is turned upside down, and a spray device is inserted into the can. It spays the can down for a couple minutes, the can is turned right side up, and the doors open and, voila', your can is clean. 

If I remember right, there is also a tray for the lid. Takes about 5 minutes/can. You might have to do this more that once. It helps to put a little water in the can at the takeout. This helps to loosen things up before you clean it. Other folks might remember more about this process.

Pretty magical if you ask me. Wish these were more available.


----------



## Spanky (May 6, 2012)

Yes!!! Make sure to put water in it at take out to soften it up, it really helps. Some crushed ice in the water also helps, it scours the container as you drive down the bumpy road.


And it is magical, a magical poop be gone machine.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes. There is one in the back of the building at the Chevron in Riggins. Take gloves and cam straps that will forever be used for groover cleaning only. They most likely won't get anything on them but why risk it.

It's a pretty simple process. You set the tank on the door. Strap it down. Close the lid. Hit the button. Wait. Probably repeat once or twice for clingons. You'll want to rinse and bleach when you get home. 

You don't need hoses like a typical RV clean out. There are those around but I find a SCAT is easier than an RV dump.

Yes, on the last groove of the tank, poor some river water in and close it up. The sloshing loosens things up and you'll run less cycles at the SCAT machine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Used it on July 25th. Worked sort of. Some one before me had plugged it up some. No water to sink to wash hands with.. Rather drive to a clean well maintained RV dump site and pay $10 then there.


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

Second this post


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Here's another pro tip. A Company in Boise (portapotties) will clean and sanitize a tank for $20. Drop it by the gate, give them $20, drink coffee and read the paper in their wait room, and 10 minutes later you have a clean and sanitized tank with a little blue juice in it. Not bad for tacking $3/person group cost on a seven day trip.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

"portapotties" has no record in Boise. could it be portapros? that doesn't sound like a bad deal to not have to deal with it.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

PhilipJFry said:


> "portapotties" has no record in Boise. could it be portapros? that doesn't sound like a bad deal to not have to deal with it.


My grammar ain't so good.... "A Company" is the name of the company. They are the orange portapotty suppliers in Boise.


----------



## RASIL (Jan 18, 2010)

We used it on the 26th. Freshly rebuilt it worked like a dream. It had been out of service for awhile because someone put rocks in their Groover.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Livenswell (Sep 19, 2016)

*SCAT Machine in Riggins*

Thanks to all for the intel, I'll plan to hit the little room behind the Chevron in Riggins on my way out although the other idea of dropping the boxes off somewhere in Boise to have someone else deal with them sounds intriguing and cheap, wow only $20 to deal with them, might be worthwhile if you have the time and are routed through Boise. I don't know how much the SCAT machine will cost per cycle, some say its free someone else mentioned that it was 5$, but on average its about 7-10$ to use a standard RV dump station and you have to do all the work. Thanks!


----------



## DoubleShadow (May 2, 2013)

The one in Riggins is free.


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

In response to previous poster: For the love of god, DO NOT hit the button before you close the machine. It must be closed manually.

I have never had any issue with the Riggins scat machine, unlike the one here in Salmon.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Riggins scat machine working yesterday with no problems.


----------



## Jvonjess (Feb 21, 2015)

the sink(with soap) is behind the door.


----------

